# Ask a question for the person BELOW!



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

I really mis this topic, so i thought lets bring it on !! 
It goes like this..
The person above you asks a question,
You answer it, and you bring up another question for the next person!
and remember, dont forget to bring up a question for the next person below!

Like this,
Tommy : Do you like tea?
Lisa: I love it, especially green tea, do you like piano music?
Ryan: Nah,,, i dont like it, i prefer metal, Do you like hardrock?

Ok.... here we go , ill start with a question 

Do you like... Pizza?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah, i love pizza. 

what did you dream last night? if you don't remember, what's the last dream you remember?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

The last dream I remember is of waking in my house, my vision blurred and the house in complete darkness, and walking around to find no one else is in the house and the house is devoid of furniture, and then walking into the room of my mother and step-father and finding a purple snake, and then I woke up.

Do you watch the TV programme, Chuck?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope -is it the one were this guy doesn't remember who he is?

What are your future plans?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to be a psychologist and writer.

Do you have siblings?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you like Justin Bieber?
sorry about ignoring the other question, but this is much more important, and no i don't have any.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

No he sucks

Do you like beer?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not at all 

Do you have a list of things to do by next week?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nope.

are you organized?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes! Especially lately, been organizing like crazy.

Do you enjoy nature?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

yes, love it.
Do you go running?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No...

Do you have hot water in your place and if so can I come to have a shower?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes and yes.

What time is it in Berlin?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

party time....I don't know

Do you like cranberry juice?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Not as much as pineapple, orange, banana. Cranberry seems to be a lady thing for when that time of month comes around.

How's your golf game?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Redunkulous

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dinner - it's almost 5am 

Will I survive this crap?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, no one survives life.

...

What happened to the other thread on this topic?

Oh, I KILLED IT?!


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Naw.

What happened to the Coyotes moving to Hamilton?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

they found a nice rent control building in New York instead.

IF space-time is finite, then how can it have no boundaries?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Purely because my mom says so!

How do they get the figs into the fig-rolls?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

They actually make fig jelly and wrap it up. 

Why is it so much harder to make a joke than to find somewhere a joke can fit?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Daktoria said:


> They actually make fig jelly and wrap it up. can fit?


no. just no. i can tell that you're not a fig-roll expert. (oh i know, thats a hard sentence to hear, but.. ya know, it had to be said. :b


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Fig-roll! Ha!

Because all jokes have been said and done, nothing's original anymore. 

What's your second favorite color?


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

brown

what's your faviorte thing to do?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Pushing the envelope, but it's my least favorite thing too. It's both a release and a stressor, and the more it becomes of one, the more it becomes of the other. Could be rock climbing, debate, writing a good paper or studying for a test, football, soccer, playing music, listening to people, going above and beyond to get a task done, or w/e else.

Why don't we dream so much as we get older?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I still dream a lot, I think it depends on the individual.

What is your main focus in life right now?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

my new job, and playing the bass guitar are my main focuses in life

Whats your favorite sandwich?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

good question. too hard really, but recently its been vegemite and cheese. for those who dont know, vegemite is a black vegetable extract spread, blame the aussies.

with whom is your most precious relationship?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

My sister. She is the only one I can truly call my best friend.

Have you ever written any songs?


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

i write a lot of poems...im sure they could be songs. 

what are you going to be for halloween?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dunno yet, something SASsy no doubt.

What is love...?


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

That's a difficult question and a difficult answer! 
With someone it's a shared relationship: ups and downs, joys and sorrows. It can be absolutely freeing or an absolute burden.
On it's own, it's an obsessive 'like' of something or someone.
I prefer to avoid it 

What's your middle name?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Philip. It's my confirmation name, and I thought it meant "someone who provides comfort," but it really means horse lover! =(

Why do hot dogs and hot dog buns get sold in different amounts?


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Because it's a conspiracy! Shhhh, don't let the hot dog overlords overhear you!

Would you ever consider moving out of the country in which you currently live?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

uhm, yes but i also wanna live in new york, waahh.

what is your favorite holiday?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Christmas (actually Christmas Eve).

What size and how many M&Ms can you fit in your belly button? (ex: 2 Peanut M&Ms)


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't think I've ever tried... Though probably two regular sized M&Ms, my belly button isn't all that big, to be honest. Just don't eat them once you get them out! lol

If you could have any hair color you wanted, what would it be?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

dark with purple streaks.

If you were a cheese, what kind of cheese would you be and why? (They're going to ask you this at your next job interview, so you had better have a good answer prepared.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blond

What time of day is your SA the worst?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Evening time like 5/6pm on words

Who are you thinking about?


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

What to eat for dinner! Mmmm

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

it's 00:46am - but I had pizza

When did you last write a letter?


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

I will decompose and lose all self-awareness.


2 questions :

If you could find out when you were going to die, would you?

If you could sell remaining years of your life, how much would be your minimum price per year?


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

1.) Yes, I would find out when I am going to die. I'm not a big fan of surprises. 
2.) I wouldn't sell the remaining years of my life.

If you could change places with anyone, who would it be?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The one poking the other guy's eye.

If you were able to choose a magic power from the magical powers prize box, what power would you pick?


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

The power to change my power at will! But if that's not allowed, I'll choose the power of mindreading. Cause if you're super strong/invisible/whatever, it's not gonna help you out socially as much as mindreading.

Question:

If someone gave you $500 that they said you had to spend all at McDonalds, what would you buy?


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

hmmmmm I really don't like McDonalds  I would buy 499(?) dollar menu items and give them away @ random shelters for the homeless, or just random people. I know that sounds untrue but I like doing things like that if I could.

To the future person below:
Are their any music lyrics that mean alot to you?!


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Creedence Clearwater Revival -- Fortunate Son

""Some folks are born silver spoon in hand, 
Lord, don't they help themselves, y'all! 
But when the taxman comes to the door, 
Lord, the house looks like a rummage sale.

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no millionaire's son. No, no. 
It ain't me, it ain't me; I ain't no fortunate one. No.

Some folks inherit star spangled eyes, 
Ooo, they send you down to war, y'all. 
And when you ask them, how much should we give? 
Ooo, they only answer more! More! More! Y'all. ""

-------------------------------------------------------

*
When was the last time you farted?

*_(and yes this question applies to girls too)
_


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Before, during, and after answering this question

whats your favorite song to sing in the shower?


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

It changes all the time, so I'll just answer with the song I last sang in the shower: Ready For The Floor by Hot Chip.

What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

I honestly don't know, I don't think anyone really knows. But i'd rather believe in something rather than nothing, believing in nothing is boring.

*Invisibility or teleportation, and why?*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Teleportation, because plane tickets are expensive (and also because you could teleport out of imminent danger!).

Corn Flakes or Rice Krispies?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rice krispies because they crap snackle and pop.

who's there?


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Ima!

Ima _who_?


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

You are you

*All the power in the world, or all the knowledge in the world?*

_(power as in you control everything, money, politics, everyone worships you. Knowledge as in you know everything the entire human race knows._)


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

All of the knowledge in the world - knowledge is the best power there is.

Urban or rural life - which do you prefer?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rural to live in full time by sure!

Do you live at home?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I feel good, for the most part life is good now and I'm in the process of sorting the other stuff!

What kind of weather do you have today?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sunny an warming up - currently 50 F


Would you be adverse to cooking with brussel sprouts?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

No, I once tried them in a dish made with small pieces of bacon, they are nice.

Do you feel stagnant in life, as though you could be doing something better?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Without a question.

If you have ever been to therapy, how was your experience? If you haven't, why not?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been to about 2 therapists. The last one I had was a pretty nice lady, but she didn't help me for ****... in fact, i believe she told my psychiatrist that i brought in a friend to help me get medications (my friend told me he didn't recall going to the psychiatrist with me..and i trust him more). I thought these things were supposed to be confidencial!! Also, I missed a couple sessions and didn't have her for long so that's probably part of the reason she didn't help or she could've just sucked as a therapist because she was technically a "social worker" >.> I probably need one for exposure/CBT, but im sure that im not ever going to have one again... I'll do my own CBT/exposure thank you very much!


edt: oh, and when was the last time you lied?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Wednesday, I didn't call a potential hirer my uncle wanted me to call in order to follow up assertively on my application, but I told him I called anyway.

What's your favorite combination of ice cream and pie?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Madeira cake and vanilla ice cream is good

Do you listen to music when you study or read?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

No, I can't concentrate.

What are you looking forward to in October?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

stuff...

what's the weather outside right now??


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Stuff with a stuffy chance of stuff from other stuff.

When was the last time you washed your bedsheets?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

About three or four days ago. I'll probably wash 'em again this weekend!

What are you going to dress up as for Halloween?


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

Probably an emo ranger  (youtube them)

What do you do when you first wake up?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Wouldn't inquiring minds like to know (sad to say I actually do what wondering minds might think I do) but will skip ahead of that true but dirty thought and try the next one which is nude stretching (yes people I sleeps naked your not going to see me they aren't going to see me so no harm to your eyes and no foul unless of course I passed gas without knowing)

Do you believe in Karma, fate, kismate?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Over the short term, no, but over the long run, I don't believe we can really push our limits or change how far our limits get fulfilled. In the grand scheme of things, our ranges of options are quite small, and they get smaller with the more people and emotions around. Politics ruin everything.

What's the difference between tranquility and dullness?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Tranquility is felt by somebody who's mind is open to it, and not somebody who is lingering on the ostentatious perception that something tranquil is 'boring' and unfathomably dull. If something tranquil seems dull you are not in the frame of mind to appreciate it's beauty and the relaxation of the experience.

How many hours sleep do you average during the week?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

probably around 5 or 6, I rarely get to sleep before 2 and have to get up early for work, which isn't a good combo lol

Whats your favorite kind of bean?


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

Chili beans..in my chili!

Do you hear music, or listen to it?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

All the time. I listen to a lot of Linkin Park, Shinedown, Eminem, and countless others.

What scares you the most?


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

The future.

Do you prefer fiction or non-fiction books?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

To be honest. Fiction. There are some very interesting sports bio's and some bio's on people like Martin Luther King Jr and the Kennedy's and True Crime Books that have really captured me but for the most part I enjoy fiction. 

Would you tell your best friend his or her wife or husband was cheating on them?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fiction, I hate reading tho lol. 

if u had the guts to tell ur crush something, what would u tell that person?

Edit: yes


----------

